# 88 16v Scirocco rough idle when first cranked



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

New to the world of CIS injection, but have an issue I hope one of you may be able to help with.

My 88 16v Scirocco that I picked up few weeks ago starts every time but takes forever to warm up and run smoothly.

When it first cranks up the idle is rough with a lot of poping and spluttering. I also have to work the gas pedal occasionally to keep it running. After a few minutes the idle goes smooth as silk and the car runs and drives great.

The longer its been since it was started or the colder it is the longer it takes to get over the rough idle etc.

The car already has new plugs and wires as well as a new distributor. I've also changed out all the vacuum lines and disassembled and cleaned the throttle body.

Any ideas on what I should look at next?

Thanks!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Test or just replace the coolant temperature sensor used by the CIS-e fuel computer. Not the one for the temperature gauge in the dash. The system uses this to determine mixture as the engine heats and cools. Could be another problem but this is cheap and sounds like it could be your issue as you explain it.


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you for the advice, I'll give it a try and then respond to the thread again


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

worked great, thanks for the advice


----------

